# Thin light 9' surf rod? Does it exist?



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

I am looking for a thin light weight surf fishing rod that is in the 9' range. When I mean light weight I don't mean a rod made for light line I want one that is light on weight and is easy to handle. I have 4 large surf rods that I use for shark fishing. But I now want to get a couple of rods for my spinning reels that will be easy to handle. Anyone have a suggestion on what is or has worked for you.


Thanks Minh


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Look for a 9' two piece Tica... Fits the bill

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=744619#productChart


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

jc said:


> Look for a 9' two piece Tica... Fits the bill
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=744619#productChart


A cheaper alternative is the Offshore Angler Power Plus 9ft 1026 only $22 at BassPro.
http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Ang...product/30663/66075?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I use two Daiwa Eliminator 11 footers that are very light. I'm sure they make a 9 footer.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

jc said:


> Look for a 9' two piece Tica... Fits the bill
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=744619#productChart


X2 on the Tica. Super light.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Came in to post Tica, guess there's no need. I bought one for the wife and it was really nice until I slammed it in the tailgate. Replaced it with a Cabelas Salt Striker and it's nice but it ain't no Tica.


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Not that you want custom but just built an one piece on MHX blank.Rod is awesome and landed a good Red this weekend.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I looked at a Penn Torque in the store today. The 10' felt pretty nice as a light rig. One thing that stood out was the slim blank. That may need to go onto my birthday wish list...

My new project rod came in the mail today. It is an old Diawa 1027 9' casting rod from the late 70's or early 80's. The glass blank is in beautiful shape, the seat is pristine, the guides are good and the cork needs some minor repair. It just needs a new tip top and it will be ready to fish. The rod rated for 10-20 lb mono and lure weights of 1/2 to 3 oz. I will clean it, replace the tip, fill the hole in the cork and give it a new coat of gloss and it should be ready to go. I have a good Daiwa 6hm baitcaster for it.


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

I also forgot that I bought my fiance an Okuma 9' at Academy on 45 for fourty something dollars.Works nice but the handle will soon need to be cut.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds like the Tica is the way to go. The only issue is that there isnt a Cabelas here in the Houston area. I dont like to buy things like rods unless I can hold it in my hands or I already know how they feel. I have checked and unless I missed it Academy, FTU, and BassPro do not carry it.


----------

